# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Переход с баз 8.0 и 8.1 на 8.2

## Slayer

Добрый вечер вопрос такой... Сразу напишу что особо не занимался с этим не когда просто копировал тупо одну базу и вставлял на комп на другой ей 
Имеется одна база вроде как я понял 80... с конфигурацией или как ее там которая осталась еще с 1.5 и автоматом она ни как не обновляется 
Также имеется две базы посвежей вроде как понял 8.1 с максимальным обновлением до 1.6 ... Дальше тоже не обновляется ....
Потом в очередной раз купили 1 с Предприятие Базовая 8.2 
Программу установил взял копирнул базы и просто их запустил на новом  без конфигуратора все работает ... 
но все документы конечно же отображаются там старые .... Если создать новую базу то конечно там все обновляется и т.д.

Так как же мне те старые базы обновить и перевести их уже на 2.0.53.10 вроде такая последняя 

Голову сломал уже неделю сижу читаю и ни как не вкурю 

Спасибо

----------


## JVN

Здравстуйте, пишите в личку - помогу

----------


## alexandr_ll

Для переноса данных из базовой 1.6 нужно:
1.Обновить ее до версии 1.6.31.1 (самой последней)
2. Пользователям базовых версий рекомендуется выгрузить данные из рабочей информационной базы в файл, а потом загрузить их в новую информационную базу. Для выгрузки данных, в состав дистрибутива включена обработка «Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf», которая расположена в папке «Convert» каталога шаблона информационной базы. Обработку следует открыть в информационной базе редакции 1.6, указать файл, в который будут выгружены данные и выбрать, какие данные следует выгрузить.
3. В редакции 2.0 в Помощнике перехода следует выбрать вариант загрузки «Загрузить данные из файла».Затем следует указать файл, в который были выгружены данные.После загрузки документы автоматически проводятся, и программа проверяет корректность загруженных данных. В случае возникновения ошибок выводится отчет с указанием этапа, на котором возникли ошибки и рекомендации по их устранению.
Более подробно смотри здесь http://its.1c.ru/docs/perehod_1.6_2....od_1.6_2.0.php

----------


## Slayer

> Для переноса данных из базовой 1.6 нужно:
> 1.Обновить ее до версии 1.6.31.1 (самой последней)
> 2. Пользователям базовых версий рекомендуется выгрузить данные из рабочей информационной базы в файл, а потом загрузить их в новую информационную базу. Для выгрузки данных, в состав дистрибутива включена обработка «Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf», которая расположена в папке «Convert» каталога шаблона информационной базы. Обработку следует открыть в информационной базе редакции 1.6, указать файл, в который будут выгружены данные и выбрать, какие данные следует выгрузить.
> 3. В редакции 2.0 в Помощнике перехода следует выбрать вариант загрузки «Загрузить данные из файла».Затем следует указать файл, в который были выгружены данные.После загрузки документы автоматически проводятся, и программа проверяет корректность загруженных данных. В случае возникновения ошибок выводится отчет с указанием этапа, на котором возникли ошибки и рекомендации по их устранению.
> Более подробно смотри здесь http://its.1c.ru/docs/perehod_1.6_2....od_1.6_2.0.php


Ага смотрел там но только ни чего не получилось (((( По пробую еще раз но думаю не получится (((

---------- Post added at 18:15 ---------- Previous post was at 18:11 ----------

*alexandr_ll*,

Да к стати та которая самая старая она выше 1.5 ..... не обновляется .... а две посвежей обновлены до 1.6.......

----------


## avm3110

> По пробую еще раз но думаю не получится


вообще-то задача действительно не такая уж и простая. Если не хватает знаний и опыта, то лучше обратиться к франчам (да и те не все нормально справятся)

----------


## JVN

2 варианта: 1) для бухии 1.5 на платформе 8.2 необходимо будет поднимать аналогичный релиз на 8.1 последовательно обновлять и конвертировать ее копию на платформе 8.2 выгружать CF файл и накатывать уже на 1.5 8.2, в итоге, если все пройдет гладко (что не факт) получим 1.6 на 8.2 пригодную для перехода на 2.0
2) писать правила переноса из 1.5 в 2.0

----------


## avm3110

> для бухии 1.5 на платформе 8.2 необходимо будет поднимать аналогичный релиз на 8.1 последовательно обновлять и конвертировать ее копию на платформе 8.2 выгружать CF файл и накатывать уже на 1.5 8.2


К чему такие сложности? Платформа 1С нормально работает в режиме совместимости. Можно даже поставить себе платформу 8.3, на ней поднять конфу БП 1.5 и затем последовательно накатывать обновления, изменения нужного уровня совместимости 1С-ка будет проводить самостоятельно (контролировать это можно по  соответствующему свойству конфигурации

----------


## JVN

> Можно даже поставить себе платформу 8.3, на ней поднять конфу БП 1.5 и затем последовательно накатывать обновления, изменения нужного уровня совместимости 1С-ка будет проводить самостоятельно (контролировать это можно по соответствующему свойству конфигурации


для начала попробуйте, обновления предназначенные для платформы 8.1 уже не накатятся на конвертированную базу на 8.2 и тем более на 8.3

----------


## avm3110

> обновления предназначенные для платформы 8.1 уже не накатятся на конвертированную базу на 8.2 и тем более на 8.3


Вначале попробуйте, а потом опровергайте.
Когда база на платформе 8.3 находится в режиме совместимости 8.2, то на ней работают только обработки 8.2, но не "идут" обработки "родной для платформы" 8.3.

Мне кажется, что у Вас не верное представление о режиме совместимости.

----------


## JVN

> Когда база на платформе 8.3 находится в режиме совместимости 8.2, то на ней работают только обработки 8.2, но не "идут" обработки "родной для платформы" 8.3.


про обработки - согласен (уже нет), про файлы обновлений cfu - нет, он предназначен для конкретной версии платформы, если база уже конвертирована на другую, то стандартный механизм обновления не прокатит

мы возможно друг друга неправильно понимаем, специально перевел сейчас бухию 2.0 в режим совместимости 8.1 и попробовал открыть консоль запросов для 8.1, однако, "внешняя обработка не может быть прочитана текущей версией программы"

аналогично протестировал и для платформы 8.3 - результат тот же, что очевидно

----------


## avm3110

> аналогично протестировал и для платформы 8.3 - результат тот же, что очевидно


У меня на одной и той же платформе 8.3 вполне нормально обновляется и БП 3.0 (1С сейчас его апнула до нэтив 8.3) и ЗУП 2.5 Корп (который по прежнему идёт в режиме совместимости 8.2). CFU ЗУПа отлично накатился на платформе 8.3 без вопросов.

---------- Post added at 12:46 ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 ----------




> про обработки - согласен (уже нет)


Да, думаю есть "недопонимание". Если ты обработку 8.1 откроешь и сохранишь в конфигураторе на платформе 8.2, то она отлично откроется и отработает в режиме Предприятия режима совместимости

----------


## JVN

> У меня на одной и той же платформе 8.3 вполне нормально обновляется и БП 3.0 (1С сейчас его апнула до нэтив 8.3) и ЗУП 2.5 Корп (который по прежнему идёт в режиме совместимости 8.2). CFU ЗУПа отлично накатился на платформе 8.3 без вопросов.


платформа 8.3 способна сама нужный релиз открывать, проверьте пожалуйста этот момент





> Да, думаю есть "недопонимание". Если ты обработку 8.1 откроешь и сохранишь в конфигураторе на платформе 8.2, то она отлично откроется и отработает в режиме Предприятия режима совместимости


конечно. если предварительно конвертнуть обработку под 8.2 то она откроется в 8.2 - спору нет, но какая применимость этого факта к обновлению cfu файлом предназначенным для платформы 8.1 платформы 8.2, вы его тоже предлагаете предварительно конвертнуть? тогда расскажите как

более того если у вас есть доступ к http://users.v8.1c.ru, можете там прочесть такое объявление:

Внимание! С 1 мая 2011 года обновления типовых конфигураций "1С:Предприятия 8"
будут выпускаться только в формате технологической платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.2".
В связи с этим пользователям типовых конфигураций на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.1"
для установки обновлений, которые будут выпущены фирмой "1С" после 1 мая 2011 г.,
необходимо перейти на платформу "1С:Предприятие 8.2". Порядок перехода
описан в информационном письме 12751 от 30.11.2010 г

копать дальше?

----------


## avm3110

> конечно. если предварительно конвертнуть обработку под 8.2 то она откроется в 8.2 - спору нет


Мне кажется что мы ушли от темы топика. Предлагаю вернуться к сути вопроса :-)

Итак. Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы "не верите, что на платформе 8.3 можно поднять конфигурацию 8.1 "до 2010 года"?

----------


## JVN

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы "не верите, что на платформе 8.3 можно поднять конфигурацию 8.1 "до 2010 года"


поднять можно, обновить типовым средством будет нельзя, как то файл обновления cfu для платформы 8.1 после такого:

temp.jpg

----------


## avm3110

Ну например
Вложение 1183

----------


## JVN

> Ну например
> Вложение 1183


вложение битое

----------


## avm3110

> как то файл обновления cfu для платформы 8.1 после такого:


Ну ОК. Значит тогда можно "зафиксировать", что обновлять всё же 8.1 даже на платформе 8.3 можно, если это обновление "позже" 1 мая 2011 года.
Консенсус?

----------


## JVN

> Внимание! С 1 мая 2011 года обновления типовых конфигураций "1С:Предприятия 8"
> будут выпускаться только в формате технологической платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.2".
> В связи с этим пользователям типовых конфигураций на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.1"
> для установки обновлений, которые будут выпущены фирмой "1С" после 1 мая 2011 г.,
> необходимо перейти на платформу "1С:Предприятие 8.2". Порядок перехода
> описан в информационном письме 12751 от 30.11.2010 г


эта выдержка говорит лишь о том, что после 1 мая 2011 года файлы обновлений cfu выпускаются для платформы 8.2

я еще раз рекомендую вам для эксперимента взять типовую конфигурацию бухгалтерии 1.5 предназначенную для платформы 8.1 конвертировать ее платформой 8.2 либо 8.3, взять следующий релиз обновления этой бухгалтерии 1.5 для платформы 8.1 (для другой в природе не существует) и убедиться, что вы не сможете его уже поставить на конвертированную конфигурацию, при этом никакой режим совместимости вам не поможет

----------


## avm3110

> при этом никакой режим совместимости вам не поможет


Давайте определимся с тем в чем у нас уже консенсус.
Вы согласны, что с конфигурации созданные для платформы 8.2 нормально разворачиваются и обновляются на платформе 8.3 (cfu нормально читаются и обновляют конфигурацию)? Что в этой части "режим совместимости" рулит
Или и в этой части у нас расхождения?

----------


## JVN

> Давайте определимся с тем в чем у нас уже консенсус.
> Вы согласны, что с конфигурации созданные для платформы 8.2 нормально разворачиваются и обновляются на платформе 8.3 (cfu нормально читаются и обновляют конфигурацию)? Что в этой части "режим совместимости" рулит
> Или и в этой части у нас расхождения?


с этим согласен, но какое отношение это имеет к бухии 1.5 с обновлениями под 8.1?

----------


## avm3110

> с этим согласен, но какое отношение это имеет к бухии 1.5 с обновлениями под 8.1?


Замечательно. Теперь следующий тезис:
_На Платформе 8.2 можно разворачивать и обновлять конфигурации для 8.1_
С этим согласны или тут есть расхождения?

----------


## JVN

> На Платформе 8.2 можно разворачивать и обновлять конфигурации для 8.1
> С этим согласны или тут есть расхождения?


я вроде все противоречащие этому доводы привел

----------

